# L'Apple tv 4 et la gestion du multicompte ?



## leyomgui (9 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je ne parviens pas à trouver l'information et je cherchais à savoir si la gestion de plusieurs comptes Itunes, c'est à dire de passer de l'un à l'autre sera aussi facile que sur l'Apple tv3 qui le permets aisément ?


----------

